# Modify an old winding stair??



## builditright (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm putting a budget together for a architect for a rowhouse reno. She wants me to modify the existing 150 year old stair case by cutting off the winding top section and re-fit it with a continuation of the straight mid section. Also the opposite on another floor where we cut away the bottom winding and replace with straight.

My first reaction to the plans was to rip out and replace the whole stair case but its alot of demo and her augument is that we need the top of one run to continue straight and the bottom of another run the start out straight. why rip out two entire stair runs to accomplish this.

I don't do a whole lot of stair work and don't have a relationship with a stair builder.

thanks


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree not to demo the whole thing so long as the existing is in decent shape. Shore up the stringers where your going to cut and you have two easy stair cases to build. Make sure that between both landings your finish to finish dimensions are the same so you have equal risers on both cases. I'm guessin it's a housed stringer to begin with are you going to do the same? Pictures would be cool it sounds like a fun project. What are you making the stringers out of?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Build your own stairs


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I doubt that it will look right unless you are totally covering it with carpet and adding a new skirt board to the entire run. Not to mention, depending on floor materials, who knows how well the rise will match up. My last house had some weird winders that ran the first five steps up. I took out the whole staircase and built it totally new. I can't imagine doing it the other way.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Knucklehead & Warren nailed it.:notworthy
Architects draw sh!t they don't build it.
And they thin everything they draw can be built.

You will likely spend more time and effort than it is worth fu**ing around this design. As soon as you tear out the old there will be some sort of BS that will make it not work.

Tell the Archy it's T&M for this part of the job.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmmm a 150 year old row house I'm picturing some really nice wood work. No carpet and with the demo and all new materials, balustrade. I would try to salvage what I could and anybody with some basic math can figure out equal multiples of each rise. They where using mahogany 150 years ago like we use mdf today. I'm just picturing something nice so I could be wrong not just a builders grade pine stair case. I've done allot of repairs on old frat houses at u of m and it's a shame to not match the existing architecture.


----------

